# Eating Wooden Perch???



## FairyFreak12 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi everybody!! Jess is doing really well in her new home, but ive found some strange things . . . 
1, i have an extra food container in her cage with a little bird gravel in it, and ive noticed that she is eating her seeds (EPIC SEED JUNKIE!!) and putting the shells in the gravel bowl. Then she squawks at me really loudly until i empty it.
2, I have a small wooden ladder in her cage and its one of her favorite spots to sit and she has eaten one of the steps off. As in it is now 2 nubbs on both sides of the ladder, the middle is missing. I found some wood chips (pretty small) in the bottom of her cage. 
Should I be worried????


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

chuck the gravel... grit is not needed by parrots as they remove the shells from the seed they eat  its a controversial subject, but its generally not needed in a cockatiel's diet, and in some cases some birds die from impaction/blockages from grit.


does she have any toys? sounds like she is just chewing the ladder and not eating it since you are finding chips at the bottom of the cage.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Chewing and shredding wood is a natural behavior. It's nothing to worry about as long as she isn't actually eating the wood (and she probably isn't). If you provide shredding toys, she might chew on them instead of her ladder.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

An easy shredding toy is newspaper or flyers weaved through the bars of the cage. My guys love it when I do that 

Other than that, the others have already answered your question so I shan't repeat it


----------



## FairyFreak12 (Jun 8, 2012)

okay guys thx : ) Had me worried for a second lol


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

FairyFreak12 said:


> okay guys thx : ) Had me worried for a second lol


lol. yeah. as long as he isn't eating it- 

this is what it will end up looking like. lol.


----------



## flyboy (Nov 22, 2011)

My tiel flyboy loves to chew his mirrior perch we often shreds it ive gone through about 4 of these this year alone


----------

